# Summer Game Fest 2022



## Karma (May 27, 2022)

Rather than have a thread for each event we'll be using this thread as a megathread for the whole thing.

Get hyped

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Xebec (May 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> Rather than have a thread for each event we'll be using this thread as a megathread for the whole thing.
> 
> Get hyped


geoff trying make them part of his thing lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 27, 2022)

I still don't have a PS5 smdh. I'm missing out on the new Horizons game and Ratchet and Clank (also need to save some more but goddamnit am I still hyped for more Aloy goodness).


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2022)

I still have my PS3 collecting dust


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2022)

Utopia Realm said:


> I still don't have a PS5 smdh. I'm missing out on the new Horizons game and Ratchet and Clank (also need to save some more but goddamnit am I still hyped for more Aloy goodness).



Same. It costs like a fortune


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 28, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Same. It costs like a fortune


At least I updated my PC at least (Couple TBs on 2nd storage and runs smoothly). I'l play Forbidden West on PC when it drops instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2022)

Dorito Pope officially killed E3.

Anyways, I'm hyped for Capcom stuff, Final Fantasy XVI, Bayonetta 3, Blasphemous II, and BotW2.

Leggo 

EDIT: 

>Netflix Geeked Week: Games

btw, wtf is this?


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dorito Pope officially killed E3.
> 
> Anyways, I'm hyped for Capcom stuff, Final Fantasy XVI, Bayonetta 3, Blasphemous II, and BotW2.
> 
> ...


looks like a 4 day event with Netflix showing off new shows, movies, and games. I totally forgot they're dipping their toes in games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Netflix showing off new shows, movies,


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


what else should they show off? NFTs?


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 28, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> what else should they show off? NFTs?


Don't say that shit. Delete it now before those chucklefucks get any bad ideas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> what else should they show off? NFTs?



Maybe just games... I dunno


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe just games... I dunno


If you're referring to Summer Games Fest, they're only showcasing Netflix Geeked on June 10, which is the day they're showing off game-related IP (Sonic Prime, Tekken Bloodline, Cuphead Show, etc.).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2022)

Karma said:


> Rather than have a thread for each event we'll be using this thread as a megathread for the whole thing.


That’s how it’s always been done though. And how can you spell Summer wrong when it’s correctly spelled in the tweet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2022)

So when's the capcom stuff happening?


----------



## Karma (May 30, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> That’s how it’s always been done though. And how can you spell Summer wrong when it’s correctly spelled in the tweet


I made the thread on a phone while on the bus bro 

Fixxed the title

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2022)

Karma said:


> I made the thread on a phone while on the bus bro
> 
> Fixxed the title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2022)

colors look a bit washed out, but gameplay looks good?


----------



## JayK (May 31, 2022)

This looks to be 06 and Boom in a single game.

It will be glorious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass 

Better see your ass in 3 hours

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

I will try to be there to shit on whatever they show.

Have uni stuff to do though so no guarantee.


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass
> 
> Better see your ass in 3 hours


Nikka I thought a chapter came out lmaooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

TheOmega said:


> Nikka I thought a chapter came out lmaooo



New chapter is shit so don't bother.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Depends, are they announcing anything playable this year?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass
> 
> Better see your ass in 3 hours


You can see my ass anytime

Reactions: Funny 3 | Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass
> 
> Better see your ass in 3 hours



Why would you want to see my ass? are you one of those homoerotics people talk about on the internet?


----------



## Keishin (Jun 2, 2022)

ff7r2  finally


----------



## Keishin (Jun 2, 2022)

werent they making a new dragon quest game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass
> 
> Better see your ass in 3 hours


I should have everything taken care of by then.......just have to remember to be on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Why would you want to see my ass? are you one of those homoerotics people talk about on the internet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2022)

Anyway I predict disappointment.


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2022)

I predict FF16 and Dragon's Dogma 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Karma said:


> I predict FF16 and Dragon's Dogma 2



FF16 would be a huge win.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2022)

I will take part for i have been summoned, but for the record i'm still mad at Sony for what they did to Senran 
FF7R pt 2 news would be neat tho....
It's been a while.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

I've got my chicken and beans ready to go.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> I've got my chicken and beans ready to go.



Last of Us 3: The Redogging

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass
> 
> Better see your ass in 3 hours


My ps4 is dead. And I have no plans/hopes on getting a ps5. I'm not going to be in the Playstation ecosystem for a long time. So yeah sure, I'll dump this giant pack of salt in my eyes and watch with y'all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Last of Us 3: The *Rawdogging**



Can't wait for 7 straight hours of a Niel Duckman self insert, questing to take an entire harem of chiseled jaw'd ladies to pound town.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

emmmmm... I'm not a mod anymore...

So....

Let me try something  

@Zensuki


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

10 mins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Morbin time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

leggo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

REmake 444444444444444


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Resident Evil straight out of the gate damn


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

RE4 Remake

Please dont be mediocre like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

fuck this looks gewd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Did it say march???? dope.

Also, same Leon model. 


Ashley looks smoking.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

RE4 is the only RE I've finished. This looks sick.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

24/3/2023

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Village DLC


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Mummy in VR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

VR with the fly swatter mod

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

CapGod saving not-E3


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

I don't have a VR headset so this is all a dream for me anyway.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> 24/3/2023



Capcom has the best announcement to release window period in the business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

So far it is meh. Should have started with a better one.


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2022)

Im late


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

No Man's Sky VR? crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> I don't have a VR headset so this is all a dream for me anyway.



My constant head injuries as a teen kinda makes it impossible for me to play VR without being nauseous.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Horizon VR so you don't have to look at that ugly mug during gameplay


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Karma said:


> Im late


That's Karma for you.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Horizon VR so you don't have to look at that ugly mug during gameplay


But but.. real women or whatever that argument was.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

"Transmog"


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Dear god that was an ugly face at the end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> But but.. real women or whatever that argument was.



A face not even a mother would love

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2022)

Horizon 2 DLC sounds great.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh, i'll definitely pirate buy this one for PC .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Thdy still pushing the same Spiderman game.......2 years later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Spiderman wasn't on PC?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Cat.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Sony putting me to sleep here.....if I wasn't at the gym. Come on now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh shit, it's that alley cat game. Potential GOTY tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Asshole the game......I mean be a Cat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Sony putting me to sleep here.....if I wasn't at the gym. Come on now.



You better not be occupying a bench just to watch your vidya gayms

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

GOTY for sure.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

We a cat now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You better not be occupying a bench just to watch your vidya gayms


Lol fuck no.


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2022)

Dead space?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Dead Space?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

New Dead Space looks pretty cool


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Very mildly interesting.....


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

NNot Dead Space


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Dead Space with more cuntish jumpscares


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Okay I was annoyed at the graphics at first but now... I dig it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Rocketnite Duty of Fall Guys or whatever you zoomers are playing these days


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Rollerdrome looks aight.....


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Too bad I gave my sister my PS4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Animu sepnai desu pantsu noodle ramen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

awww yiss anime. The faces look very expressive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

This dude is straight out of a Renpy porn game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Too bad I gave my sister my PS4



Just take it back. It's okay, Johnny Depp won, women are obedient baby makers again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Eternity also looks very mildly interesting.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

Fuckin dating sim? let's go


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

started strong and now back to the shitter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

@Shirker Animu action dating sim

Bro this shit for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

CAPGAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

STREET FIGHTER


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Street Fighter 6


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just take it back. It's okay, Johnny Depp won, women are obedient baby makers again


Tru. that shit mine.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Too bad I gave my sister my PS4


making room for a ps5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Street Fighter Open Worldhahahahahha


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> making room for a ps5


I like the optimism.


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

THIS LOOKS SO GOOD

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Real China face Chun 

Step on me mommy 

I mean, yeah, Step on me mommy

I mean, Step on me mommy

Step on me mommy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

WHERE IS THE DUDE WHO CLAIMED THAT RIOT HACK FIGHTER WILL BE SO MUCH BETTER

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Thick thighs lady oh yeah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

Not a fan of this Chun Li design

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

HOW COULD THEY COVER UP THOSE THIGHS DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


'member when people shat on this for being realistic looking?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Massive 3rd Strike vibes. I dig it.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Lemme control Chun Li in open world so I can just watch her running.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Not a fan of this Chun Li design


Her ass looks great tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Have Tunic on my to play list tbh


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 'member when people shat on this for being realistic looking?


Was like 1 dude shilling for Riot who so far only developed PS2 looking games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Karma said:


> Her ass looks great tho



Leave it to the Brazilian to have the immaculate taste in women

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Why she snappin photos of randos sleeping. 

Weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2022)

SF6 looks so amazing for the 5 characters it has. Can't wait in 3 years and 100 dollar dlc later for the remaining 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Massive 3rd Strike vibes. I dig it.



Actually this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Did Wes Anderson make this game!?!?!?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

YOOOO.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2022)

FF16 finally


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

XVI LMAO


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2022)

Its time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

GOTY teim


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

HOLY SHIT WHAT IS THIS STATE OF PLAY

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Busty Shiva and Big Bomba Chun in one direct.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

I love the Final Fantasys and other such sys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Raw Dogging in FF? 

Chicken and Rice killer


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Very British there for a second.


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

SHIT THIS LOOKS AMAZING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Odin baybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  


My God the summons look sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2022)

SUMMON BOSS BATTLES YERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

The big boy battles


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Loving the song calling out their names

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2022)

WAIT SO AS THE MAIN CHARACTER WE ARE IFRIT?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

I came.


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

I BLAME FORSAKEN DELAY FOR THE 23 RELEASE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

The main theme has choir lyrics for all the summons

bro wtf

This is the dopest shit


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2022)

New Final Fantasy (16) looks awesome. Big Kaiju Boss fights are a nice touch.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Icame, Ifrit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

JayK said:


> I BLAME FORSAKEN DELAY FOR THE 23 RELEASE



1 year from now aint bad. I'll gladly wait.


----------



## JayK (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The main theme has choir lyrics for all the summons
> 
> bro wtf
> 
> This is the dopest shit



Same team which composed this. Have fun listening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Youtube comments showing how terrible they are as usual


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Soooo FFXVI is full on kaiju battle huh?

Don't know how to feel about that.

So besides SF and maybe FF this was very eh. And I didn't see a damn thing playable this year. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

No Morbius game 0/10 fuck Stony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Youtube comments showing how terrible they are as usual



I also, can go watch scat porn and point out how terrible that shit is. 

What are you going through YT comments for?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> No Morbius game 0/10 fuck Stony.



Also sony showed was Fugly of the Wild content. CapGod carried this direct. Square gave the money shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I also, can go watch scat porn and point out how terrible that shit is.
> 
> What are you going through YT comments for?


It's there and my eyes always zip to whatever is moving in the peripherals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Loving the song calling out their names



This but like slightly cooler


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Square gave us more CGI than gameplay. Par for the course for them.

Capcom definitely carried Sony with SF. Granted there wasn't much to carry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Whenever I see Real China Face Chun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This but like slightly cooler


I'll have to listen to it on it's own but damn it was good.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Square gave us more CGI than gameplay. Par for the course for them.
> 
> Capcom definitely carried Sony with SF. Granted there wasn't much to carry.


there was a cat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> I'll have to listen to it on it's own but damn it was good.



Last chorus was like: IFRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT  


Fucking chills man.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

So anyone want to guess who Chun was training unless our favorite Queen of Thighs became a milf somewhere.



blakstealth said:


> there was a cat



Ah yes, Asshole the Game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah yes, Asshole the Game.




Stray MC when she gets the Katana upgrade


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> unless our favorite Queen of Thighs became a milf somewhere.


that would explain her new....face


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2022)

This was actually decent.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> This was actually decent.





the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Anyway I predict disappointment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Stray MC when she gets the Katana upgrade


Cat: Time to fuck up even more of the things.   


blakstealth said:


> that would explain her new....face


 
Ryu smash and dip? Naaaah. He looked too zen and monkish. Cool though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

i prefer dogs but the cat game looks cool honestly.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Now I have to go to work bricked up from jumbo tender thighs and summon name theme song bonanza.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm not sure what to think of open world mode for Street Fighter 6, the atmosphere in REmake4 is certainly different from the original and I'm still mildly pissed they didn't remade Code Veronica first, that roller skate game has an interesting art style, the Dead Space spiritual successor has potential, cat game also looks cool.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2022)

this event should be called 

STATE OF REMAKE/REMASTERS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass
> 
> Better see your ass in 3 hours



Busy smashing puss, what’d I miss

Reactions: Funny 3 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 2, 2022)

Wasn't smashing no puss myself, but I did take a nap. Waking up to that new Chun design aint doin it for me man.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Wasn't smashing no puss myself, but I did take a nap. Waking up to that new Chun design aint doin it for me man.


It's almost like they pulled back the skin of her face. I prefer her sf4/5 look


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2022)

Scumbag Shirker, says he'll be there for the festivities, IMMEDIATELY forgets until he checks his phone.
lol.

Anyway, just got done. It's charming, seeing how far Capcom has come. From pissing everyone in their fanbase off with ill-advised game features and monitization practices, getting as close as they've ever been to dying, to being pretty much the only thing worthwhile in a Playstation Direct (aside from the anime bitches). SF6 looks stellar so far. RE4 looks pretty too, but i'm a teeny bit worried about the game's tone.

 I'll see if i can get Eternight's used or something, because that sorta anime shit IS right up my alley, and i like the expressiveness and smoothness of the 2D scenes. The overall vibe of it pretty nostalgic. Gives me the same feeling i would get watching certain old Toonami shows or DVDs distributed by Geneon. Apparently the guy that directed it was inspired by P5.


----------



## Simon (Jun 2, 2022)

Callisto Protocol is hype, fuck all them remakes and dmc ff? This is truly the end.

atleast it looks like old school ff and not mechs and shit


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 2, 2022)

Where the **** is Nintendo? Give me more ****ing BOTW2 info you ****ing bitch ass ****ers. We still don't have a ****ing title and it's 2022, **** you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Wasn't smashing no puss myself, but I did take a nap.



Equally satisfying in these modern times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Busy smashing puss, what’d I miss



Time management bro, I was finished with my business before the show.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Where the **** is Nintendo? Give me more ****ing BOTW2 info you ****ing bitch ass ****ers. We still don't have a ****ing title and it's 2022, **** you.




calm your tiddies, Nintendo usually announces their directs 1 day in advance.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 3, 2022)

I do wonder if Nintendo would show BotW2 in their next Direct.  
Oh yeah, Nintendo isn't really taking part in this, but since their next Direct likely will happen within the Summer Game Fest timeframe, are we gonna have the discussion in this thread or the Switch thread? Or should we just make a new thread for it? 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Equally satisfying in these modern times.


Tell me about it. I very rarely get a full night's sleep, so anytime I can sneak in a nap is such a pleasure to embrace and experience.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2022)

Well, Capcom fucking killed it.

FF16 still looks pretty great even if the trailer was more interested in showing cutscenes and set the mood than anything else. I spotted moves ripped off from Vergil and I'm not crazy about a bajillion numbers popping out so I hope we can remove that.

Calysto Protocol from the Dead Space guys looks, huh, like Dead Space. Funny thing considering the Dead Space remake is around the corner. If the Silent Hill thing is true, we actually have several AAA horor games coming out. Kinda bizarre. 

RE4 looks more like RE2 than RE3 which is weird, considering how that is *the* action game of the series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> RE4 looks more like RE2 than RE3 which is weird, considering how that is *the* action game of the series.



They're mainly showing mood setting earlier areas. Hope we're getting Mission Impossible laser dodging


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> calm your tiddies, Nintendo usually announces their directs 1 day in advance.



My tiddies are perfectly ****ing calm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Where the **** is Nintendo? Give me more ****ing BOTW2 info you ****ing bitch ass ****ers. We still don't have a ****ing title and it's 2022, **** you.


Nintendo is busy counting their money from all the half assed remasters and low budget clown fests like Fire Emblem Warriors they release


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 3, 2022)

JayK said:


> Nintendo is busy counting their money from all the half assed remasters and low budget clown fests like Fire Emblem Warriors they release


And also the tier 2 online subscription for N64 games.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 3, 2022)

One new AAA CGI game trailer 

One remake of 2000’s game 

and bunch of random games nobody cares about 

Glad i skipped it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2022)

When's the next show anyways?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2022)

Next Thursday lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2022)

Capcom's trailers beat the competition without working a sweat. I don't knw if that's good news for FF16 but a guy would think that it would rack up all the views.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 5, 2022)

How many years already has it been since the last E3? The less I see of E3, the more I think this will be the permanent replacement.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> How many years already has it been since the last E3? The less I see of E3, the more I think this will be the permanent replacement.


Last one was 2019. Pretty much before COVID


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 5, 2022)

are people even interested in attending E3 anymore?

it’s a cringefest now outside of game trailers


----------



## Karma (Jun 5, 2022)

Hit The Badass said:


> are people even interested in attending E3 anymore?
> 
> it’s a cringefest now outside of game trailers


The cringe is arguebly the best part of E3

Shit was funny af

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2022)

I still remember my boomer equivalent days of waiting for E3 stuff to get streamed/posted on GameTrailers' site

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 5, 2022)

Fang said:


> I still remember my boomer equivalent days of waiting for E3 stuff to get streamed/posted on GameTrailers' site


Shit….remembering watching reveal trailer and  getting hyped. Games like Bloodborne, Dragon Age Origins and Darksiders 2. I wonder what happened to all the excitement?

Oh yeah false promises and cheap development 

The most hyped up I have been recently was Ghost of Tsushima and Hogwarts Legacy and those gamers are years apart


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 5, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Next Thursday lol


Let's hope for a Nintendo Direct this week then. They still need to do some GIANT spotlights on Sunbreak, 3 Hopes, Live-a-Live and Xenoblade 3 for this summer. And  show some more stuff on Bayo 3  hopefully for October, and give us a look at BotW2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2022)

Feels good to be a Capcom fan

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Feels good to be a Capcom fan



RE4R and SF6 gameplay. Pronto.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> RE4R and SF6 gameplay. Pronto.



Capcom fans this summer fest:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2022)

Right. I forgot that RE4 VR had a trailer for Village VR when you beat it. It's literally the same shtick but less jarring since Village is already first person. And I guess 4 VR sold well cause they literally announced VR for the remake.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2022)

I want Capcom to announce Megaman Battle Network Collection 1-6 for the Switch. Pls Capcom.....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2022)

Holy shit. Call of Duty really never changes does it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2022)

The Rock lost a lot of charisma after his shitty rap attempt.


----------



## JayK (Jun 9, 2022)

Guys when is Nintendo going to show all of their amazing games in development?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2022)

Abby's Personal Raw Dogger on stage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2022)

Chicken and rice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xebec (Jun 9, 2022)

tlou "remake" got leaked


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Call of Duty really never changes does it?



That isn’t true. It gets worse in different ways over time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2022)

Never gonna touch the game again. I played it for a month or so for a family friend's kid and that was it. Not really much into the genre anyhow.

I'm waiting for games that I might actually pay attention to for more than 30 sec on youtube...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 9, 2022)

So far…..nothing interesting…..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2022)

Callisto Protocol, Witchfire, Neon White, and  CupHead look good. Fort Solis looks interesting.

Looks like the Devolver Digital showcase is in an hour

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2022)

Okay, IGN can't stream for fucking shit so I'll just watch this tomorrow.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2022)

YOOOOO THEY GOT S*******1 ON THIS JOINT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

I guess IGN is streaming their own thing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

Video gaming credit card: So you can consoom while you consoom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2022)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO

Ninja Gai-Liberate North Korea


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2022)

The Xbox thing is tomorrow


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2022)

Oh boy. Might be getting Bayo 3 news if leaks are to be trusted.

OH BOY. OH GOSH.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 11, 2022)

Saw a brief glimpse of Thymesia in today’s livestream and realized it comes out August 9th. Something to look forward to.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Saw a brief glimpse of Thymesia in today’s livestream and realized it comes out August 9th. Something to look forward to.


never heard of this before. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

35 minutes you whoresons 


@Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 35 minutes you whoresons
> 
> 
> @Deathbringerpt @JayK @the_notorious_Z.É. @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @ShadowReij @MusubiKazesaru @Mickey Mouse @Big Bob @Shirker @TheOmega @Hit The Badass

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

les gooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

First Bethesda exclusive


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Why does every MC need to comment and react to whatever the fuck they're seeing /doing .

In a horror game no less.

Tone deaf fuckery.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Self-commentary


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Why does every MC need to comment and react to whatever the fuck they're seeing /doing .
> 
> In a horror game no less.
> 
> Tone deaf fuckery.



Imagine Metroid was made in modern times and Samus has to comment about every corner she sees.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Holy Merde, they're still doing 4 player co-op FPS MP.

The fad that wont end


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

RedFail


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

Am I behind the times? Why the fuck are people still trying to ape L4D? Aren’t all those copy cats bombs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Silksooooooooooooooooooong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

It's been 84 years motherfuckers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Bro, I just saw a Slogra and Gaibon inspired boss in Silksong

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

>Showing 30 titles

JAYZUZ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Ass at 11fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

ngl, this ear rape siren music is heat


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

That silky smooth ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Covid wasn't really bad in hindsight relatively: The Game


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Plaguetale was good shit . I'm looking forward to this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Plaguetale was good shit . I'm looking forward to this one



Last of Chicken and Rice could never


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Are they meming Sony's 2016 E3?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Car gaymes trailers always put me to sleep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Car gaymes trailers always put me to sleep.



Kart games and action racers dying for this photo-realistic car porno shit is a crime.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Forza : The most realistic pipes edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Burnout >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Someone, somewhere out there going:

YOOOOOOOOOOOOO, THIS IS LIT, I'M COOMING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHHAHA

Hogbitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Finally an OW2 trailer that's not a complete embarrassment.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2022)

All of these games feel so generic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> All of these games feel so generic.



Western AAA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Who is the Bethesda guy cosplaying Phil Spencer?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Come on Bethesda, i want Skyrim the Vacuum Cleaner edition.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 12, 2022)

You could mix footage of all of these fps games in a single trailer and I wouldn't even be able to tell it was many different games.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

They're still gushing out Fallout 76 content?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're still gushing out Fallout 76 content?


Hey, if it's broke , don't fix it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Just as suspected, Xbox buying Bethesda didn't make them more interesting for me. Doom is still their only must-play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Hot Wheels?


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2022)

Is capcom today?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> Is capcom today?



Tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Jurassic Family

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tomorrow


Square and Nintedo are not on the game fest right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Isn't this that hr giger game?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Very God if War-y


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Steven said:


> Square and Nintedo are not on the game fest right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Damn,means still no new infos about Bayonetta 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Xbox bought 438239408239048 studios and still can't dish out an exclusive worth dick.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

This looks interesting,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

@Deathbringerpt FRENCHHHHHHHHHH

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

"Sometimes doing the right thing means doing the wrong thing"

People can't write today to save their lives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

"SOMTIMES DOING THE RIGHT THING, MEANS DOING THE WRONG THING"

The dialogue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

We finally got our Metacritic bait genre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

what is NARAKA: Bladepoint doing in that presentation


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

can someone tell me what in the world is going on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Oh Jesus Christ Obsidian, is this what you've been reduced to ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> can someone tell me what in the world is going on



They're smoking primo hashish down there at Xbox 

I'm kinda jealous


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

honestly, NARAKA still looks fucking amazing

And while I hardly ever played it no wonder it got so many consistent players.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

These games suck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Aragami Kunoichi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Holy hell, this trailer is hype as fucc


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Necro looks like ass.


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

Diablo looks like ass.


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

> Open World

> Dungeon Crawler

pick one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

>Strongholds 
In Diablo..

Fuck off Blizzard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

They're spoiling the final part of the game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Elden Ring DLC mayhaps?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Nioh 3 biatchesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Wait, no. Chinese Nioh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Persona on Xbawks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Switch bros are you okay?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

>windows

DOPE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Persona on Xbawks



Nintendo fans about to grab the noose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

**Gets blank check from Sony*
*Bombs*

*Gets blank check from Microsoft**

DID YOU RIKE IT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Feels good to be a PC player.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Still no gameplay


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Todd's jacket has an appropriate color.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

IT JUST WORKS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Death Stranding meets No Man Sky?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

More like bleaker Outer Worlds


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

Look at all those fields of stars

Oof

Totally impressed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Oh my God the framerate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Even the Windows 95 Slideshow function is smoother than this shit. OMEGA YIKES.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Aaaaaand.. of course Bethesda faces are still in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Eyebrow animations


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

Ah. Good old Bethesda's meat puppets with a thousand yard stare with face expressions that come from the Friday Night at Freddies robots.

NEXT GEN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

I pity every journo reviewing this boring piece of shit


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Another space settlement needs your help  

Oh good lord

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

People will eat this shit up, tho. Gotta give it to Tod. The normies will freak out.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

Of course they will.
10/10 you can walk and even fly for a long time .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

this presentation is the worst


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

See what did  i tell you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

It is No Man's Sky


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

four times the bullshit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 12, 2022)

Over 1000 planets for u to do same basic gameplay loop over and over again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2022)

**Over 100 systems*

*We can't wait until the asset generation system fizzles out at the second planet and you fight copy paste enemies in copy paste quests**

Come the fuck on, Tod. This is more marketing than trailer at this point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

Is that it?


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

Is that FUCKING IT?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

100 mins of my life i'm not getting back.

Thank you Microsoft and Todd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Over 100 systems*
> 
> *We can't wait until the asset generation system fizzles out at the second planet**
> 
> Come the fuck on, Tod. This is more marketing than trailer at this point


----------



## JayK (Jun 12, 2022)

please Nintendo

save us


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Silksong and Chinaman Nioh were the only good things


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 12, 2022)

I liked Plaguetale and Benedict.

The other Personas coming to Xbox/PC was a nice bonus.

Overall... it was poopie tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm sure nobody's gonna catch this, but hey background noise

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 12, 2022)

hahaha another showcase I’m glad i missed

These showcases have been mediocre to shitcase. Can’t believe this is their best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

Not-E3 has been midd. Bring back the cringe.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2022)

I missed the xbox thing. I'm conflicted over the Persona trilogy being exclusively there (and still not on Switch), but overall pretty hyped to play them all again. Anything else worth geeking out over?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I missed the xbox thing. I'm conflicted over the Persona trilogy being exclusively there (and still not on Switch), but overall pretty hyped to play them all again. Anything else worth geeking out over?



Silksong


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)

Sounds like i did not miss anything.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> please Nintendo
> 
> save us



What makes you think you deserve to be saved?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2022)

So anything good I actually missed?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2022)

Persona announcements were nice but no playstation or switch? Atlus gonna atlus. And P3P? Not FES?


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2022)

Not a single game for me.Fuck modern gaming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2022)

This guy never learns I swear to God

Anyways, looking forward to the Crowbcat vid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 13, 2022)

Welcome to planet #456! it's just like the previous 455, only blue and guess what? there are rocks! that you can mine!

It just works ladies and gentlemen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Welcome to planet #456! it's just like the previous 455, only blue and guess what? there are rocks! that you can mine!
> 
> It just works ladies and gentlemen.



**Show the most generic gameplay loop in existence*
*You'll be able to do it in a gorillian planets! Over and over. And over and over! EXCITED YET?!**

This dumbass is literally making a AAA No Man's Sky mod for Fallout and people will eat it up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Show the most generic gameplay loop in existence*
> *You'll be able to do it in a gorillian planets! Over and over. And over and over! EXCITED YET?!**
> 
> This dumbass is literally making a AAA No Man's Sky mod for Fallout and people will eat it up.


The moment he started talking about how many systems and planets there was I knew it was gonna be recycled gameplay a thousand times over. 

I'll still play it but no way in hell will I pay retail price for it, especially here in Aus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2022)

The only smart move he made was the Outpost and Ship customization since he knows that the fanbase that gives his shit games any longevity are the creative autists. 

The ship especially seems pretty dope but everything else just sounds like Bethesda slop, except even more exacerbated with a fake as shit scale.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 13, 2022)

Settlements sucked in FO4 and are apparently even worse in 76 so I'm not that hopeful for them be any good in Starfield.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2022)

Sony fans so brittle they need a independent developer that does mercenary work state that they still might work with publishers that they want them to work with.

Kojimbo had his last game cancelled and all evidence points that it was a Sony project so no wonder he's looking for other shmucks to give him blank checks.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 13, 2022)

God, why do people always think it has to be one or the other? 

They're an independant studio... they'll work with whoever gives them a boatload of cash for their crazy ass games.


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2022)

Return to Moria looks sick

new Team Ninja game looks good

that's it, not counting good games which already released ages ago like NARAKA


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only smart move he made was the Outpost and Ship customization since he knows that the fanbase that gives his shit games any longevity are the creative autists.
> 
> The ship especially seems pretty dope but everything else just sounds like Bethesda slop, except even more exacerbated with a fake as shit scale.


How much wanna bet theres better gameplay variety in ES2 than SF  

If anyone doesn't know, ES2's map is the size of a real world country and filled with randomly generated quests/dungeons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 13, 2022)

I hope for RE4R gameplay


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2022)

3rd person Village - I might actually play it now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 13, 2022)

Chadcom carrying this shitfest


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2022)

Free updates to Biohazard, 2 and 3. Pretty good for Chadcom.

Edit: But no Megaman Battle Newtowrk Collection however. So only a 9/10 for me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2022)

I kind of feel like Capcom's presentation would've had more punch to it if they hadn't already already blown their load with Sony first.

Oh well.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2022)

I was meaning on getting RE2/RE3, so this is a good time to get it. Exoprimal looks like the new EDF, so I'll definitely look into getting that. Was expecting to see some crazy Ace Attorney announcement, but nothing. So overall, it was al alright showcase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2022)

We got an announcement for an announcement for an announcement

They better reveal DD2 next time


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 13, 2022)

Based Capcom.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2022)

Useless RE updates with no real new IP announcements


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2022)

Only Nintendo can save us now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2022)

What did Capcom show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2022)

Rose DLC with third person view


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2022)

Glad team ninjas new game is confirmed multiplat and the persona games are getting modern PlayStation ports. Resi 4 announcement was also nice. And FF16 looks cool


Besides that this summer fest has been a bust.


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2022)

Oh look,not a single cool game for me

Except maybe RE4R


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2022)

Actually hyped for the Rose DLC


----------



## Steven (Jun 14, 2022)

YOu can move while aiming in RE4R?Meh,already a big letdown

Tension in the game as either you move OR you aim while standing still


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Actually hyped for the Rose DLC


Looks like a really meaty addition too. Sorta like a short little sequel.
The 3rd person mode of the base game is also really nice. That's one of those neat things that seem superfluous but likely took a TON of work to pull off. Seriously considering getting the gold edition just for that, tbh.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Jun 14, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy never learns I swear to God
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to the Crowbcat vid


All of this just works!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2022)

Shirker said:


> Looks like a really meaty addition too. Sorta like a short little sequel.



It looks pretty neat. I like the relative small scale of it compared to the main game. I was afraid they purposely bumped the timeline for a whole new cast but now I'm convinced they won't go that way.

Kinda bummed they're devoting what should have been Sherry's storyline to Rose. 



Shirker said:


> The 3rd person mode of the base game is also really nice. That's one of those neat things that seem superfluous but likely took a TON of work to pull off. Seriously considering getting the gold edition just for that, tbh.



It really is. Something like changing 3rd Person to 1st person is probably much easier since you only need to take into account the hands animation like when The Evil Within 2 added FPS mode. Doing the reverse means that they needed to add all sorts of animations for the rest of his body, enemy grabs, staggers, facial expressions, dialogue, all that shit. It really implies a lot of work was done.

Glad about Dimitrescu and Heisenberg being in mercenaries, they were begging to be in.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2022)

Steven said:


> YOu can move while aiming in RE4R?Meh,already a big letdown
> 
> Tension in the game as either you move OR you aim while standing still


I mean....all of the RE remakes so far have been doing this...

--


I'll also take the time to say that the Wii version of RE4 is the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2022)

I was at a music festival for four days and no one mentioned to me that Chadcom was feeding us so well?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2022)

Well it’s nice to see you guys are being fed well. I haven’t seen anything that really appeals to me so far


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2022)

Silksong release date please


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy never learns I swear to God
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to the Crowbcat vid


This means either one of three things it can generate a thousand planets from random parts and pieces so that they are kind of functional worlds you can explore or the game has thousands of planets but most of them are bland and the important ones are made by the devs or it's going to make a bunch of planets and scatter shot story and quest stuff all over the place.


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I mean....all of the RE remakes so far have been doing this...
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Yeah,Wii Version is the best Version

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well it’s nice to see you guys are being fed well. I haven’t seen anything that really appeals to me so far


we had a lapis emoji this entire time?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragons Dogma 2 GO!

If not, I'll settle with a Mercedes body pillow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dragons Dogma 2 GO!
> 
> If not, I'll settle with a Mercedes body pillow.


Could be yours for $40


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2022)

What? Post-skip Mercie? Bleh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Remake Disc 2 announcement in 2 mins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remake Disc 2 announcement in 2 mins


Don’t count on it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

remake wasnt available for steam?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

why is my stream PMSing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

FFVII Fortnite looks turrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

The Remake we deserve tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Zack DLC


----------



## JayK (Jun 16, 2022)

DD2 is gonna release before Bayonetta 3

+1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Crisis Core remake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Remake 2 leggoooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

They're gonna cock tease Aerith's Death for the whole second part


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

This stream was directed by Nomura wasn't it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Stream cut mid trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Three Remake games confirmed.


----------



## JayK (Jun 16, 2022)

why remake VI or IX when you can just remake more VII shit instead


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2022)

For now on, I should always keep my expectations low 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Three Remake games confirmed.


Remake, Rebirth, …..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Remake, Rebirth, …..



Rewhore?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Don’t count on it



Here you dropped this:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Here you dropped this:


Aight, I shall accept the L.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

**Surprise pussy eating session happens while Capcom announces DD2**

I am one with Capcom. Capcom is one with me.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragon’s Dogma 2 announced on the year Elden Ring came out is like, the Golden year of RPGs for me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

DD2 got a RE2R style WE DO IT t-shirt reveal. That leak was right about most games so far but WAY off with the release dates. Covid fucked dev real bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DD2 got a RE2R style WE DO IT t-shirt reveal.




Where are you seeing this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Where are you seeing this?



My brother, I linked the fucking video. The 10th Anniversary celebration turned out to be a sequel reveal.



Capcom is fucking KILLING IT. Holy shit, I'm gonna Capcum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Remake 2 leggoooooo


I think we can stop calling it remake now since that’s not what they’re fucking doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think we can stop calling it remake now since that’s not what they’re fucking doing



Yeah, they "rebirthing" it apparently.

Welp, at least the original is still around......and Tifa's tits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My brother, I linked the fucking video. The 10th Anniversary celebration turned out to be a sequel reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> Capcom is fucking KILLING IT. Holy shit, I'm gonna Capcum.



Bro. I love both you and CapGod but that's a poor announcement. But maybe it's time I get into DD. Should I go for vanilla or remaster?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2022)

Yeah. Maybe I'll bite the bullet too and give DD a shot.

*Switch backlog glares at me like a harem of angry mistresses*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, they "rebirthing" it apparently.
> 
> Welp, at least the original is still around......and Tifa's tits.


Tifa still has tits, she's just wearing an appropriate bra so she doesn't knock herself out.

I finally watched the announcement things for the three different game and the chibi one looked the most interesting and the sad thing is that even that got weird at the end with like the possibility of different time lines or something with Sephiroth.



I just do not get being excited for this Doctor Who Christmas Special Peggy Sue bullshit. Like this isn't really anything about the graphics or the voice acting and stuff, that's fine although I wish they had kept the anime aesthetic from the original games. I just wish they had gotten this cast and let anyone but Nomura make a decent remake so that Zoomers and people who never played the game back then can actually get the story and the rest of us can experience those events in a modern game.

This isn't just some Twin Snakes John Woo thing, there's whole parts of the story changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2022)

I hear you buddy.

Unfortunately over Nomura's coked out writting. But I hear ya.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Remake, Rebirth, …..



Remake: Sephiroth remakes the timeline (the whole point of part 1)
Rebirth: Sephiroth's rebirth in North Crater (Ending where cloud gives black materia. Last scene of the game being Barret showing Tifa Meteor in Junon)
The original bet was reunion.  But that went to Crisis Core remaster.

Resurrection? Return? Reasention? crossing over with capcom FF7 Resident Evil?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2022)

ShadowReij said:


> I hear you buddy.
> 
> Unfortunately over Nomura's coked out writting. But I hear ya.



Nomura didn't write any part of the remake stuff.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Remake: Sephiroth remakes the timeline (the whole point of part 1)
> Rebirth: Sephiroth's rebirth in North Crater (Ending where cloud gives black materia. Last scene of the game being Barret showing Tifa Meteor in Junon)
> The original bet was reunion.  But that went to Crisis Core remaster.
> 
> Resurrection? Return? Reasention? crossing over with capcom FF7 Resident Evil?


Revenge


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Nomura didn't write any part of the remake stuff.


He's the director. His hands are all over it. Even if he didn't personally write the  script.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2022)

Damn y'all niggas still crying about reproject not being a fixed camera chibi model nostalgia fest can miss me 

Crisis core remake equals hype and ff7r part 2 is something I need right now. Hopefully it's next gen only so we don't have to suffer through more shimmying through alleyways to load into the next area 

Also, why isn't ever Crisis confirmed for console yet?!

Also dragons dogma 2....it's about damn time. Hopefully we have actual online companions this time and not just AI controlled


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2022)

Inuhanyou said:


> Damn y'all niggas still crying about reproject not being a fixed camera chibi model nostalgia fest can miss me
> 
> Crisis core remake equals hype and ff7r part 2 is something I need right now. Hopefully it's next gen only so we don't have to suffer through more shimmying through alleyways to load into the next area
> 
> ...


You’re still sucking off a company that couldn’t even tell you what makes a Final Fantasy game if you held a fucking gun to their heads.


----------



## Steven (Jun 17, 2022)

As most of us told,FF7R will get 3 parts

Sadly,i dont like the combatsystem in FF7R.But i will watch all cutscenes on YT again


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You’re still sucking off a company that couldn’t even tell you what makes a Final Fantasy game if you held a fucking gun to their heads.



Final fantasy hasn't had a set definition since ff6 to begin with. Your nearly 3 decades late acting like that is some sort of statement about anything.

As long as it's a good game I don't give a shit about boomer nostalgia tears they can't even quantify themselves. And that goes for FF 16 as well which looks fire AF


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2022)

Inuhanyou said:


> Final fantasy hasn't had a set definition since ff6 to begin with. Your nearly 3 decades late acting like that is some sort of statement about anything.
> 
> As long as it's a good game I don't give a shit about boomer nostalgia tears they can't even quantify themselves. And that goes for FF 16 as well which looks fire AF


Final Fantasy was pretty much itself up until ten. And honestly the last time you could fly airships was 9?

Turn based battles, multiple party members, banging music, a main character you could name, most of the time you were going to end up fighting God or someone becoming God, And the journey almost always started out as some small outing without larger implications of the bigger picture. It's funny that I can look at the first Tales game and Tales of Arise and see how they got there. Final Fantasy seems so embarrassed to be itself they're calling the real FF games Bravely Default now.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 17, 2022)

Inuhanyou said:


> Final fantasy hasn't had a set definition since ff6 to begin with





Inuhanyou said:


> As long as it's a good game I don't give a shit about boomer nostalgia tears they can't even quantify themselves.



I've seen people using the same copy pasted argument a bunch of times. Funny part is that ya'll can't even seem to agree on the exact title that veered off. 

Some say 6 , others say 7, others 10, others 12.

I'd say make up your minds first and be consistent and then try to throw this accusation at other people cause otherwise it's just pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## JayK (Jun 17, 2022)

FFVIIR released just some months after Shadowbringers and I remember so many clown takes right around that time on how it supposedly had similarly amazing character development, atmosphere and story. None of which was the case and in reality was just new game hype.

Then the XIV story line drops its final act with Endwalker and makes everything Nomura work on look like an even bigger joke.

Oh well, have fun to whomever looks forward to Part 2 and another railway basic bitch JRPG with half of its combat mechanics being useless and a villain with which's actions and the garbage he spouts you gotta wonder if he is actually retarded.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2022)

JayK said:


> FFVIIR released just some months after Shadowbringers and I remember so many clown takes right around that time on how it supposedly had similarly amazing character development, atmosphere and story. None of which was the case and in reality was just new game hype.
> 
> Then the XIV story line drops its final act with Endwalker and makes everything Nomura work on look like an even bigger joke.
> 
> Oh well, have fun to whomever looks forward to Part 2 and another railway basic bitch JRPG with half of its combat mechanics being useless and a villain with which's actions and the garbage he spouts you gotta wonder if he is actually retarded.


FF14 is legit the real deal. Some of the best storytelling from the series in years. I was shocked when I started playing because I have never stuck with an MMO past like a few levels. I supposedly didn't even get to the good parts, I've been meaning to go find it and watch it all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bro. I love both you and CapGod but that's a poor announcement. But maybe it's time I get into DD. Should I go for vanilla or remaster?



My Arab. Itsuno could have announced DD2 while recording himself taking a dump and it would still be a massive fucking thing. Dorito Pope also confirmed it’s using the REngine, unsurprisingly enough.

Go for Dark Arisen. It’s like The Special Edition of Dragon’s Dogma but with actual content. You’ll only lose the meme J-rock theme song and the cross over Berserk gear.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2022)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I've seen people using the same copy pasted argument a bunch of times. Funny part is that ya'll can't even seem to agree on the exact title that veered off.
> 
> Some say 6 , others say 7, others 10, others 12.
> 
> I'd say make up your minds first and be consistent and then try to throw this accusation at other people cause otherwise it's just pot calling the kettle black.


Who is y'all? I don't know anyone else who thinks the same as i do. And I'm not the one saying "who knows what FF is anymore", that's the person I'm responding to. I honestly don't even care about that as long as the games are good. Every game changes things up in FF and thats not a con. 

It's only the people complaining about FF supposedly needing to be some sort of hyper standardized thing it's never been that are annoying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My Arab. Itsuno could have announced DD2 while recording himself taking a dump and it would still be a massive fucking thing. Dorito Pope also confirmed it’s using the REngine, unsurprisingly enough.
> 
> Go for Dark Arisen. It’s like The Special Edition of Dragon’s Dogma but with actual content. You’ll only lose the meme J-rock theme song and the cross over Berserk gear.



I'm not saying DD2 announcement itself isn't cool, just announcing it through shirts is pure peasantry. Doesn't inject me with confidence, budget-wise. 

Nov-December will be a light month for me unless Bayo 3 comes out. I'll try to play FFVI Remaster and then will go for DD2. Has to be before 2023 though, cuz it's such a busy year.

Does your toaster run it? Maybe we can play co-op.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 27, 2022)

So I guess it’s over now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> So I guess it’s over now?



Nah, Nintendo still needs to blast through and save the day.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAny second now...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2022)

Nintendo doesn't really like associating with Dorito Pope too much, so even if there was a Xenoblade Direct last week and now a Mini Direct this week, the main thrust of summer game fest is over.  I think.


----------

